# family stream? Bringing parent with you to NZ?



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

My husband and I and our two sons (2 year old twin boys) are planning on immigrating from the US to NZ in the next year or two. We are working hard on getting our BMI down and paying off credit card bills!!! :fingerscrossed:

My profession is on the Long Term Skills Shortage List. My husband's is not. We'd like to bring my mother with us (69 years old, and doesn't have the 1 million dollars to invest, but she will have some income after she either sells her house or rents it out). My mother is also currently still working in the US as a Registered Nurse and her profession is on the Long Term Skills Shortage List as well. 

Do you have any idea how we should proceed? I don't quite understand how Family Stream works. 
- It looks like my husband and our sons will be able to come with me, but will apply separately??
-I'm curious about how my mother will get in though....I have read about people bringing over their parents AFTER they've gotten residence, but would my mother be able to come at the same time as us? I really don't want to leave her.

Thanks. Any tips would be great.

Cheers!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

actemplin said:


> My husband and I and our two sons (2 year old twin boys) are planning on immigrating from the US to NZ in the next year or two. We are working hard on getting our BMI down and paying off credit card bills!!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My profession is on the Long Term Skills Shortage List. My husband's is not. We'd like to bring my mother with us (69 years old, and doesn't have the 1 million dollars to invest, but she will have some income after she either sells her house or rents it out). My mother is also currently still working in the US as a Registered Nurse and her profession is on the Long Term Skills Shortage List as well.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Seems pretty straight forward for you and the family.
With you as the principal applicant and your husband and kids as secondary applicants on a Residence application via Skilled Migrant Category I don't foresee many problems so long as you sort out the health issues first.
I seem to remember Immigration NZ have a major issue with applicants having a high BMI as it is such an issue in NZ anyway.
Wouldn't worry about the credit card debt. That has no bearing on emigration here unless you are hoping to move across the world to avoid the debt and stop paying it.
We still have a mortgage in the UK and as such owe hundreds of thousands of pounds plus I also had some jewellery on finance for another few months prior to leaving the UK.
None of it was questioned!

A visa for your mum would be a bit more difficult as she would not be eligible to join you as a secondary applicant on your Residency application and she would also not be eligible to apply via the parent route (family stream) as you need to have held Residency and been living in NZ 3 years for this.

She would have aged gracefully too long -) better than saying too old!) to apply for her own Residency visa and I assume the same would apply for a temporary work visa.

Have to have a look through the visa options but I'd say her only option is a visitor visa but she wouldn't be able to work other than approved volunteering for no personal benefit or gain via an Immigration approved organisation.
Could probably come for 9 months via this route and maybe she could extend that ? - as I say would have to check the Immigration info more closely first.

Anyone else have any ideas ?

Regards,


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

escapedtonz said:


> .....A visa for your mum would be a bit more difficult as she would not be eligible to join you as a secondary applicant on your Residency application and she would also not be eligible to apply via the parent route (family stream) as you need to have held Residency and been living in NZ 3 years for this......


I have heard of people putting a parent on their application, as they are living with them and are 'dependent' - I.e they couldn't financially manage without you. But I can't find anything about this on the immigration website. 
Here's the link to the parents visa...Parent


----------



## Toni in Auckland (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd hold until until you've been there for a year or two before you bring your mother over. What if you don't like it and decide to leave, it happens a lot.


----------



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Very helpful!


----------



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

After a lot of research- I have to have been a resident for 3 years before she can even apply. Then it is currently taking up to 7 years for them to process parent visas. So crazy.


----------

